# Sounds like a bargain for anyone close enough



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

NOT my add, nor am I in any way associated, but it looks like one heck of a deal.

http://jonesboro.craigslist.org/grd/3341793900.html

Bob


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Way too far away but that is a good deal. There is someone in NC right now giving a dog away free to a working home only as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is a bargain.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

xymenah said:


> Way too far away but that is a good deal. There is someone in NC right now giving a dog away free to a working home only as well.


What part of NC and what breed?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well it was an Anatolian mix in Concord, NC but it looks like it found a home. The add disappeared. But here's another one for a 6yo female Great Pryenees for free in Gold Hill.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

there is one for $50 on CL here - wish i had my cross fence up already!


----------

